# Hours of work, Late Night Custom does it again!



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

So after time and time again, I've finally gotten a bit further on my front lights... I've made my custom black housing SuperFlux LED turnsignals, the custom Bi-xenon HIDs (blackened housing) and 3000k halogen foglights... The only thing I want to change is the halogen fogs to projector HID 3000k fogs... WELL here are the pics... 





















































A look of it all together, new 3000K fogs




























A good steady shot from the front...









It's a bit wierd but I like them....

Let me know what you thinK!

Done by Late Night Custom


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice.Finally some custom work that I like.Those L.E.D's and projector's look hot.:cheers:


Camarok said:


> So after time and time again, I've finally gotten a bit further on my front lights... I've made my custom black housing SuperFlux LED turnsignals, the custom Bi-xenon HIDs (blackened housing) and 3000k halogen foglights... The only thing I want to change is the halogen fogs to projector HID 3000k fogs... WELL here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so when you gonna make me a set in chrome?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments!

Liu... I've got the template made... I can make them pretty much whenever... If you want you can send me what ever kind you want, clear chrome or oem chrome.

The only thing with these is that there isn't alot of room to give them depth, so not as "pop" like when the turn on during the day, but they are still pretty awesome... BTW... how's the update on my little order... cause that would make my front end look awesome!


If there are any inquiries you can talk to me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

look pretty bad ass ....I like how it makes a sort of triangle look from further out ....would be nice when rolling up on someone ...muhahahaha !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Camarok said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> Liu... I've got the template made... I can make them pretty much whenever... If you want you can send me what ever kind you want, clear chrome or oem chrome.
> 
> ...


still waiting on my friend to ship it.. i dont know what taking so long on his side but im tempted to file a claim for it for ups.

i will be sending you a set of crystal corners someday soon and maybe you can figure out how to do it in a 3 row led session or something of that sort like i orginally had in mind.

also... give me a dealer cost on those so i can offer it for sale as a special order item to help ya out if that good with you and your boy.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

well liu, if you want I can give you the OLD set up I had on my car, not CRYSTAL clear, but clears... untill I can make you up your set... Like I said, I've got the templates so it wont take too long to make... as for the product I got from you... it's up to you if you want to try any longer to get them, otherwise I'll try and figure something else out... I would LOVE to get them, but if push comes to shove I'll look for something else ;P

Thanks Stunts, I was kinda leary on the triangle thing, but I've grown on it already, kinda cool, and yes a bit wierd!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

very tasty lookin. Very!


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

I like it looks pretty clean to me


----------

